# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Επισκευή θηροτηλεφώνου πολυκατοικίας (δεν ακούει ο "πάνω")

## petros32

Παιδιά, αντιμετωπίζουμε πρόβλημα με το θηροτηλέφωνο στην πολυκατοικία μας (δε γνωρίζω αν έχουν πρόβλημα οι άλλοι ένοικοι - εμείς στον 2ο έχουμε σίγουρα).
Το πρόβλημα είναι το εξής: όταν πατάμε από το σπίτι πάνω το κουμπί για να ακούσουμε ποιος είναι στην πόρτα, δεν ακούγεται τίποτα άλλο παρά ένα βουητό.
Αυτός που είναι στην πόρτα μας ακούει κανονικά, εμείς δεν μπορούμε να τον ακούσουμε.

Τι λέτε να φταίει και τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε;
Σας παραθέτω φωτογραφίες. Μεταξύ των καλωδίων, υπάρχει ένα κόκκινο κι ένα μπλε τα οποία δεν είναι συνδεδεμένα πουθενά - έτσι τα βρήκα τώρα που άνοιξα το θηροτηλέφωνο.

Ευχαριστώ!  :Smile:

----------


## petros32

Άλλη μια φώτο με τους αριθμούς των υποδοχών. Θα χαρώ πολύ αν με βοηθήσετε!!  :Blushing:

----------


## alejandros1967

Κάποιο θυροτηλέφωνο από διαμέρισμα είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο.

----------


## Panoss

Πρέπει να χρησιμοποιεί το LM386 ως ενισχυτή, αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Βγάλε την πλακέτα και δοκίμασε αν δουλεύει σωστά.
Πολύ πιθανόν να χρειάζονται αλλαγή οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές.
Επίσης, οι διακόπτες (τα μπουτόν) θέλουν καθάρισμα (με σπρέι καθαρισμού διακοπτών, οινόπνευμα ή κάτι άλλο τέλος πάντων) ή απλά αλλαγή.
Αυτά από την εμπειρία μου, μιας κι έχουμε το ίδιο και μου 'χε χαλάσει κι εμένα. (εγώ άλλαξα ηλεκτρολυτικούς, νομίζω δύο έχει, και το ένα μπουτόν. Α, και το μεγαφωνάκι, είχε καεί).

----------

